# Bloody German,s



## kenspain (Apr 21, 2014)

First this is only meant for the three Ace hols i meet this weekend. Now we have been going here for 10 years now its a private forest set by a large lake and the old boy that owns it is a really nice man he always walks down with his dogs of an evening and sits and has a beer and a talks  with us. Now we have lost it because Saturday night three German motorhomes came in, when we got back from fishing we could see there was going to be a problem because they where picking all the wood they could find to have a fire now its been 26deg the last few days and very little rain and they are sitting in the middle of a pine forest so my friend went over and said that the fire was not a good idea but they still lit it when the owner came down and told them to put it out they were rude to him so he called the police and they moved us all off now the owner has locked the gate so no one can get in.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Shame, however I doubt the problem was because they were German...

Talk to the owner and see if you can get a key for continued supply of beer!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 21, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Shame, however I doubt the problem was because they were German...
> 
> Talk to the owner and see if you can get a key for continued supply of beer!



From our experience this winter in Spain it would be because they were German.  They are arrogant and will not be told, but they love telling other and laying the law down that suits them.  Obviously you cannot generalise.  We met some very nice Germans.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 21, 2014)

John Thompson said:


> Obviously you cannot generalise.  We met some very nice Germans.



Absolutely 

Idiots everywhere unfortunately.


----------



## Mick H (Apr 21, 2014)

Whilst I understand the frustrations that this has caused, blaming just Germans for this is nothing more tham blatant racism, and, I would suggest, against the rules of this forum.

Please refrain from making racist comments, Thanks.


----------



## kenspain (Apr 21, 2014)

Mick H said:


> Whilst I understand the frustrations that this has caused, blaming just Germans for this is nothing more tham blatant racism, and, I would suggest, against the rules of this forum.
> 
> Please refrain from making racist comments, Thanks.



If you take time and read it you will see that I said it was only for the one,s i meet at the weekend, thank you:mad2:


----------



## horshamjack (Apr 21, 2014)

Totally agree It could have been French, Dutch, Norwegian or Bloody whatever nationality I don't think there was any racist connotations intended and the thread was just pointing out how these nincompoop's have spoiled a very good spot for others by their selfish behaviour 

Chill


----------



## n brown (Apr 21, 2014)

i don't understand PC. telling us it was Germans was an important part of the story ! i might describe someone as a Pole,or a Jock,or black,but i might prefer to use brown as being more accurately descriptive. and if i was to warn you about a dodgy person and couldn't ,for the sake of correctness,tell you he was a fat ginger gay french dwarf,then i would be doing you a disservice


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 21, 2014)

Mick H said:


> Whilst I understand the frustrations that this has caused, blaming just Germans for this is nothing more tham blatant racism, and, I would suggest, against the rules of this forum.
> 
> Please refrain from making racist comments, Thanks.



Your comment is entirely representative of the section of society that has self-styled themselves to make better people of us all: in their view of course......
A sad waste of an education in my view!
John


----------



## sinner (Apr 21, 2014)

O here we go let's play the racist card, jeez you can't say anything nowadays without someone jumping all over you, think some ppl have far to much time on there hands.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Solwaybuggier (Apr 21, 2014)

So when John Thompson said 
"From our experience this winter in Spain it would be because they were German. They are arrogant and will not be told, but they love telling other and laying the law down that suits them. Obviously you cannot generalise. We met some very nice Germans."
that's not racist?  The last sentence doesn't negate it - sounds remarkably like "some of my best friends are..."

I would agree OP was less racist but the rest of the "PC gone mad" posts sound straight out of the right wing tabloids.

That's my view, anyway.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 21, 2014)

Solwaybuggier said:


> So when John Thompson said
> "From our experience this winter in Spain it would be because they were German. They are arrogant and will not be told, but they love telling other and laying the law down that suits them. Obviously you cannot generalise. We met some very nice Germans."
> that's not racist?  The last sentence doesn't negate it - sounds remarkably like "some of my best friends are..."
> 
> ...



What is wrong with saying "some of my friends are...." if it's true?

Never understood that argument.


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 21, 2014)

Even Rottiontour has had to go to Greece to get away from the Germans and the further he goes the more relaxed he seems reading his threads.

Hope your still chillin Rotti.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Robmac said:


> What is wrong with saying "some of my friends are...." if it's true?
> 
> Never understood that argument.



I've only ever heard it when someone is trying to demonstrate how they can't possibly be racist, despite whatever derogatory statement they've just made.

But yes, a little odd...


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 21, 2014)

*agest*

Forget racism and homophobia and being sexist. Your opening statement young David is ageist now stop it. :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Tow Itch (Apr 21, 2014)

A German's observations on Germans. 

Udo Lindenberg: Germans - YouTube


----------



## Tow Itch (Apr 21, 2014)

n brown said:


> i don't understand PC. telling us it was Germans was an important part of the story ! i might describe someone as a Pole,or a Jock,or black,but i might prefer to use brown as being more accurately descriptive. and if i was to warn you about a dodgy person and couldn't ,for the sake of correctness,tell you he was a fat ginger gay french dwarf,then i would be doing you a disservice



So you've met the gay fat ginger French dwarf too!


----------



## Robmac (Apr 21, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> I've only ever heard it when someone is trying to demonstrate how they can't possibly be racist, despite whatever derogatory statement they've just made.
> 
> But yes, a little odd...



I've used it to defend myself because I am anti immigration - but definitely not anti immigrant - huge difference!


----------



## Tezza (Apr 21, 2014)

A funny read....how others see us
What Does the World Think of the British? | VICE United Kingdom


----------



## Tezza (Apr 21, 2014)

Robmac said:


> I've used it to defend myself because I am anti immigration - but definitely not anti immigrant - huge difference!



Ok i must be stupid...how can you have one without the other.....surely if you have an immigrant iits because of immigration ?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 21, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Ok i must be stupid...how can you have one without the other.....surely if you have an immigrant iits because of immigration ?



Purely a population issue old chap! Even immigrants are anti immigration. We simply have no room for any more!


----------



## Tezza (Apr 21, 2014)

I find it amazing that when " British " people live in a foreign country they like to call themselves ex pats....but if somebody comes here  then their immigrants. Yes i have seen the def in the dictionary for expat


----------



## rockape (Apr 21, 2014)

Is this thread going of track?  I guess I am with others generally on this, not a racist ,just anti immigration.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am not anti immigration, just anti illegal immigration, I also quite like the modern Germans


----------



## MykCamper (Apr 21, 2014)

*steriotype!*



Tow Itch said:


> So you've met the gay fat ginger French dwarf too!



:rolleyes2:Is that the one legged shop steward from the PEUGEOT CAR PLANT? :raofl: Oh no! That was a single mother, getting confused!!:cheers: Too much vin rouge again!!:sleep-027:


----------



## Tezza (Apr 21, 2014)

I dont think many of the english in spain the costas are working.......so just your thoughts....and yes wiki was right...i said i looked up.


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 22, 2014)

*racism?*



Mick H said:


> Whilst I understand the frustrations that this has caused, blaming just Germans for this is nothing more tham blatant racism, and, I would suggest, against the rules of this forum.
> 
> Please refrain from making racist comments, Thanks.



good job they weren't pakis tanis

are irish jokes allowed the worlds gone mad


----------



## Tezza (Apr 22, 2014)

They class themselves as expats....i bet the spanish dont.....they are immigrants...ohhh and by the way...so are you in France. You might call it different...but on official figjures....you are an immigrant


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tezza said:


> They class themselves as expats....i bet the spanish dont.....they are immigrants...ohhh and by the way...so are you in France. You might call it different...but on official figjures....you are an immigrant


I have to agree, when I lived in South Africa we called ourselves expats when we all met up for a braii but seeing as we had to emigrate to live and work there how could we be anything other than immigrants


----------



## horshamjack (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeezus this has fanned the bloody flames :lol-053:

Don't mention the Germans !!!


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 22, 2014)

horshamjack said:


> Don't mention the Germans !!!


I think we got away with it


----------



## Tezza (Apr 22, 2014)

shhhhhhhhh


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 22, 2014)

Strolling down the Benidorm beach promenade yesterday morning we encountered a few young gentlemen proudly displaying their bare botttoms. They might have been tired and emotional as well. White Caucasian, shaven heads, earrings, tattoos, and possessed of a limited vocabulary based on Anglo Saxon. I am reluctant to declare their nationality as according to certain individuals on here I would be making a racist comment.....
John


----------



## n brown (Apr 22, 2014)

once in taghazoute we were sat in the cafe on the beach when a group of naked young folk decided that doing their morning exercises in front of the Muslim owned cafe ,with the owners staff and family around,was a  great idea.after a brisk workout,obviously time for a jolly game of frisbee ! at this point other europeans were shouting at them in disgust and an army jeep turned up and arrested them,they were taken away protesting about their rights. couldn't quite make out the lingo but it was rather gutturall and had some very long words in it


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 22, 2014)

the reason certain people shout racism is a few reasons .one they dont understand the meaning of the word and want to sound big 
they think it makes them look good in others eys .when realy it shows just how stupid they really are .please learn the correct meaning of the word before shouting it


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 22, 2014)

You can do without watching naked people touching their toes whilst having breakfast . :rolleyes2:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 22, 2014)

there is one easy way to stop this  racism, we should all adopt the name of earthlings its easy .then all we would have to do is concentrate on keeping those bloody martians from landing on earth


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 22, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> You can do without watching naked people touching their toes whilst having breakfast . :rolleyes2:



The pleasure derived from such voyeurism is inversely proportional to their need to be ironed......
John


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 22, 2014)

horshamjack said:


> Jeezus this has fanned the bloody flames :lol-053:
> 
> Don't mention the Germans !!!



 no just dont mention the war .ooops i just did .anyway we won them both times


----------



## Tezza (Apr 22, 2014)

They exist to make people feel superior....we feel we are superior and above immigrants when we are exactly the same. but if you live in another country to the one you were born in....your an immigrant. Simple. And under no government headings and figures anywhere in the world is the term expat used.l legally....immigrant. Hahahaha


----------



## steco1958 (Apr 22, 2014)

mandrake said:


> no just dont mention the war .ooops i just did .anyway we won them both times



we may have won the war, unfortunately we have lost the peace.

Would be interesting if you could bring back some people that fought in the 2 wars, and get them to see how we are now, and was it worth dying for ??


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 22, 2014)

*Met Her ?*



Tow Itch said:


> So you've met the gay fat ginger French dwarf too!



You sexist,  Mail reading , Fascists ... all assumed she was a male ..... 

     Only on Mondays,Wednesdays and Fridays !

    Vive la difference !:lol-053:


----------



## Luckheart (Apr 22, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> You can do without watching naked people touching their toes whilst having breakfast . :rolleyes2:



Someone come over and get toast rack out of my minds eye.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 22, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> You can do without watching naked people touching their toes whilst having breakfast . :rolleyes2:


It is better at breakfast than dinner, at least you are not eating meat and two veg

I decided not to mention oysters


----------



## kerouacfan (Apr 22, 2014)

*Can't beat a little jingoistic sabre rattling*

...on a Tuesday morning.

Shame the motorhomers initially mentioned had to be rude and inconsiderate but we get that from British motorhomers too don't we? How many free camping spots have been taken away because of selfish behaviour by the minority of campervan / motorhome renters / owners? It's only a matter of time before Scotland rescinds the 2003 land reform act allowing campers to stay wherever and whenever for up to three days; again because of the actions of a minority but enough to cause land owners to take action to prevent campers staying on their land.

Anyway; I just popped up to say hello and yes I shall introduce myself accordingly in the appropriate section.

Lively forum it would seem and prone to going off track.

Probably appropriate for a wild camping forum...

Glad to be here, me; 1978 VW camper, bit of a hippy but without the drugs. Or flowers. Or hair. Or free love.

Wherever you camp - leave it in a better state than you found it. In fact do that for life in general and we'll all be alright.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 22, 2014)

kerouacfan said:


> ...on a Tuesday morning.
> 
> Glad to be here, me; 1978 VW camper, bit of a hippy but without the drugs. Or flowers. Or hair. Or free love.




So apart from the above exactly like Jack then:lol-061:


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 22, 2014)

*Plea for more tolerance*



Mick H said:


> Whilst I understand the frustrations that this has caused, blaming just Germans for this is nothing more tham blatant racism, and, I would suggest, against the rules of this forum.
> 
> Please refrain from making racist comments, Thanks.



I can't help it . 

   I was born this way, subject to the influences of my parents, friends, workmates and the area and era where I grew up. I am, a product of all of this .

     Alas I have none of the attributes or preferences for the currently accepted/ approved sexual perversions/preferences and yet I am asked to accept, tolerate and even encourage those who have .

    I am condemned if I fail to enthusiastically follow the dictats of these " perfect " people who have mission to create a world that they consider to be free of sexism ,racism and inequality.


    I am an obese, opinionated, alcohol using, Yorkshireman. Some of my best friends do not come from Yorkshire . I am 68 and will not be troubling the world for too much longer...( certainly not for as long as I have already been troubling it ). I do still enjoy life and try to spread a little joy as I go.

    If I am to be classed as a bigot ,a Dinosaur , a minority.......

       Why can't the PC Brigate insist that society tolerates  people who are like me ?


----------



## kenspain (Apr 22, 2014)

Pauljenny said:


> I can't help it .
> 
> I was born this way, subject to the influences of my parents, friends, workmates and the area and era where I grew up. I am, a product of all of this .
> 
> ...



If you had read it as i put it, it would have not gone on this long i am not a racist  i was born in south London i grow up with all sorts my god son comes from the west indies  I even spent 18 months bang up with his farther in the one  of the Queens Hotels in Brixton


----------



## rottiontour (Apr 23, 2014)

kenspain said:


> First this is only meant for the three Ace hols i meet this weekend................so he called the police and they moved us all off now the owner has locked the gate so no one can get in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21623View attachment 21623



Yes, you are absolutely right what you said......three german speaking bloody Ace hols.

Bernd   THE GERMAN  :scared:


----------



## horshamjack (Apr 23, 2014)

rottiontour said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right what you said......three german speaking bloody Ace hols.
> 
> Bernd   THE GERMAN  :scared:



I think that this finally puts this to bed !!
Heads up from our very own Nomadic German Bernd :nothingtoadd:


----------



## spigot (Apr 23, 2014)

Amazing how you learn something new every day,   I always thought an Ex-Pat was a dead Irishman!


----------



## grumpyengraver (Apr 23, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> So you've met the gay fat ginger French dwarf too!



No but I once met a Red headed Black Chinese Girl. :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

thats racist to the irish and deadsist to the dead


----------



## shawbags (Apr 23, 2014)

It's always Zee shermans !! :drive: in their bloody homes on wheels :egg: who did you say won the war again :idea: He He .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

i thought shermans were American tanks  used in the second world war that we won


----------



## Tow Itch (Apr 23, 2014)

> Quote Originally Posted by Robmac  View Post
> I've used it to defend myself because I am anti immigration - but definitely not anti immigrant - huge difference!





Tezza said:


> Ok i must be stupid...how can you have one without the other.....surely if you have an immigrant iits because of immigration ?



I can agree with the first statement. To give an example of the reason look at my employment in the mid to late 2000s.

I was employed as a setter operator machinist in an automotive engineering company. When the company changed the manufacturing side to a 3 shift system I elected for personal circumstances to join the assembly section. As we were in a period of boom new staff were engaged but to keep costs to a minimum staff  were found from elsewhere.
I know not if you can cast your minds back to the late 1990s most of our manufacturing base was exploring itself to China, India or what was formerly Eastern Europe. Some of the results were  variable and several companies who were going to save a fortune went bust. 
The mid 2000s were the point where people from some of the former communist block countries could then work in the EU. Germany and several other states held a delay on this. We the UK were still in a boom the CBI wanted the immigration and Tony Blair was in desperate need for some cheaper plumbers and chippies for his thriving London property development empire.
So the company I worked for instead of exporting itself to Eastern Europe imported Eastern Europe here. No Czechs but Slovakians and Poles. So other than realising that Poles can be a bit inquisitorial when asking questions (I knew this anyway coming from an area with a high Polish residual from WW2) what issues did I have with my new workers? Absolutely none.
Their English skills certainly surpassed my other language skills and they were most obviously numerate and able to follow logic if not always  a complex spoken argument. So how come I dislike  or even hate these individuals?  I don't, how could I dislike people trying to do the best for themselves and their families. On a personal level I got on very well with at least three of them and occasionally met up after work.
So what is my complaint then? Europe is supposed to be a free labour market and that is fine when conditions are broadly equal or economies stable. e.g. Many would say the North of England is depressed and that wages and job prospects are better in the South East. There is some movement of people but even  though the population of the UK is quite homogeneous it's relatively little. It's a known constant.  My complaint is that citizens from countries with ravaged economies were brought here to  depress wage rates. As sure as bust followed boom I also despise the unions who let management cherry pick who they retained forgetting about the older concept of LIFO so it was all those with the best terms and conditions or as important in this case the best prospective  pensions who got dumped. (Before you think I'm just bitter no I wasn't made redundant I was living in various hospitals on long term sick at this point.)

Please look at this article Let more immigrants into UK because Brits won't take our jobs, says Domino's Pizza boss - UK - News - London Evening Standard

As the man says  





> “I’m a free market economist – we operate in a free market. If these people want to come here, and work the hours they are prepared to work for the wages they are prepared to work for, then so be it,” he said.


He is working for the benefit of his company which is not necessarily the same as for the benefit of the South East or the benefit of the UK.
If it were  possible this man would fly people  in from Indian or Chinese sweatshops pay them £2.00 per hour housing them in company pens. Anything that made economic sense for the company. My thoughts are that if you can't get people to perform unsocial hours jobs in the South East for minimum wage then you should accept that limit for that area. Importing more cheap labour is a race to the bottom.
One other stated reason for the need for an influx of new workers was Britain's aging population. So we lacked young workers? Would that be after years of less family friendly taxation and support? So government causes a problem then causes a second one when trying to fix the first one.
Domino's just sees a cheap worker, if that worker then claims working tax credit or claims family allowance for his three children in Roumania  it doesn't concern them. If the proof required for the size of your family is less than the proof if they lived in Britain so be it, it's not a Domino's expense.
Family move to London and need social housing. Not a Domino's expense. Wife or one of the children disabled  so adapted housing and increased benefit required. Not a Domino's. Increased costs of schooling children with Roumanian as first language. Not a Domino's expense.
So just who is paying for most of the remuneration package the Roumanian gets?

Immigration loved by business because they don't pick up the tab.

Written by a second generation immigrant whose father was invited over in the late 1940's because of labour shortages.

Britain should be run for the benefit of the majority of the people who live here. If only, we now have less social mobility and a less equal split of wealth than in large portions of the second half of 20th century.    

Back to Germans. I think people can be charged with "racist" offences when there is not necessarily a different race involved. Be it some other division, gender, sexuality, age, nationality. Somehow encompassed within "Hate Crime" (Do people commit love crimes) I recall Anne Robinson being investigated by the police (North Wales Police obviously impartial) following her comment about the Welsh.
I'm still confused why people are not admonished for positive statements about a nationality "They are very hard workers" must surely be as deplorable as a negative remark?


----------



## shawbags (Apr 23, 2014)

Bit much for me .


----------



## spigot (Apr 23, 2014)

Of course a Pizza boss would welcome many immigrant workers on below minimum wages.

When they drop dead from exhaustion, they probably end up in the pizza!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 23, 2014)

Can I add a thought here? Germans are the the same 'race' as us - white Caucasians - so they can't be insulted by 'racist' remarks. They are not a different tribe either, they just happen to live somewhere different from us. Besides, I like the Germans: they work hard and play hard. They also make very good motor cars....
John


----------



## Robmac (Apr 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Can I add a thought here? Germans are the the same 'race' as us - white Caucasians - so they can't be insulted by 'racist' remarks. They are not a different tribe either, they just happen to live somewhere different from us. Besides, I like the Germans: they work hard and play hard. They also make very good motor cars....
> John



I believe the English language derived from an ancient Germanic dialect.


----------



## n brown (Apr 23, 2014)

zat is qvite correct mein freund !zey had vays of making us talk !


----------



## maxi77 (Apr 23, 2014)

What ever ism you want to call it I just want to say it all depends on the group bump into. We have just spent a good winter in the Algarve and had no problems with the Germans we met, they were all very nice, the troublemakers if there were any were the Cloggies who were even more cliquey than the Brits.


----------



## n brown (Apr 23, 2014)

funny you should mention them-3 of my kids worked in various factories and building sites,with a lot of Irish,and they reckoned the anti Brit and irish racism was relentless and nasty


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

nowt like a bit of controversy to get attention ,theirs 10 members an 12 guests watching this thread


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 23, 2014)

n brown said:


> funny you should mention them-3 of my kids worked in various factories and building sites,with a lot of Irish,and they reckoned the anti Brit and irish racism was relentless and nasty



It's universal. My consultancy work over 20 years took me into literally dozens of British works canteens and smoking areas and the majority view was 'get 'em out!' irrespective of race, origin or religion. The hate expressed took me by surprise at first but I got used to it!
John


----------



## Tezza (Apr 23, 2014)

"_“I’m a free market economist – we operate in a free market. If these people want to come here, and work the hours they are prepared to work for the wages they are prepared to work for, then so be it,” he said."
That remark was not from the pizza firm.....but from Marks and Spencers boss
Edit....sorry....former M+S boss_


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

whilever the British boss is allowed to get away with exploiting his workforce ,he will do so .it is illegal to pay less than the minimum wage in this country ,but companies are allowed to flout  the law ,they can and do get away with it .this is why there should be unions in this country and every worker should join one . 
i was a big believer in the closed shop, everybody in the union then the workers were adequately covered . there rights looked after .


----------



## philgb (Apr 23, 2014)

John Thompson said:


> From our experience this winter in Spain it would be because they were German.  They are arrogant and will not be told, but they love telling other and laying the law down that suits them.  Obviously you cannot generalise.  We met some very nice Germans.



Think my Mrs must be German then.
Will not be told. Love telling others (me) what to do. Laying down the law that suits them. Does it sound familiar to you?
I think the whole female gender must be German!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

think youve got probs mine is of Sicilian decent .i am off when the cement comes out


----------



## Val54 (Apr 23, 2014)

mandrake said:


> nowt like a bit of controversy to get attention ,theirs 10 members an 12 guests watching this thread



One of them is probably based in GCHQ :raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd like to commend Mick H and a pitifully-few others for making a stand against the bigotted Alf Garnetts of this world, especially those who choose to skulk around in the shadows using anonymous log-ins to spread their intolerance.

Subsequent posters seeking to show that "germaness" was an essential part of the post completely miss the reality that there have been plenty of posts here complaining of similar behaviour by local yokels right here in Britain and that it is people behaving badly rather than those of any specific race, gender or creed.

Those that complain about how PC Britain is nowadays seem to miss the point that PCism has come about solely because of their attitude.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

Tony Lee said:


> I'd like to commend Mick H and a pitifully-few others for making a stand against the bigotted Alf Garnetts of this world, especially those who choose to skulk around in the shadows using anonymous log-ins to spread their intolerance.
> 
> Subsequent posters seeking to show that "germaness" was an essential part of the post completely miss the reality that there have been plenty of posts here complaining of similar behaviour by local yokels right here in Britain and that it is people behaving badly rather than those of any specific race, gender or creed.
> 
> Those that complain about how PC Britain is nowadays seem to miss the point that PCism has come about solely because of their attitude.



i suppose we all have to congratulate the Aussies on there imigration record and how they treat there indigenous people .true Australians not ex cons from england


----------



## Tezza (Apr 23, 2014)

But wasnt it....wait for it...the BRITISH ex cons that treated them badly from the start??????? and who set up goverment....so really that arguement is null. yet again just another point to show how BAD we are


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

yes you're not wrong .but classing a person as being racist just because he may not want to be surrounded by one particular set of people is wrong . my ex boss pritpaul a sikh guy .salt of the earth .but he disliked Muslims intensely  .most Pakistanis hate most Indians .that may be racism when you hate some other race .i have never heard anyone on here dish out hate towards any other race or religion or other type of person no matter how odd they may be or act  to some .racism is a  word often used by people that haven't a clue what there on about but think they need to look good in others eyes


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 23, 2014)

Tezza said:


> But wasnt it....wait for it...the BRITISH ex cons that treated them badly from the start??????? and who set up goverment....so really that arguement is null. yet again just another point to show how BAD we are



Surely you mean 'were' as we are now a small acne spot on the backside of the world?
John
BTW, the second man to step ashore was called Rawlinson: my mother's maiden name.....


----------



## Tezza (Apr 23, 2014)

Its a fine line i think between racism and xenophobia ( dont know if i spelt that right lol )


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

your ok i arnt spellist

ps i am going to have to look up that word zenofobia


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 23, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Its a fine line i think between racism and xenophobia ( dont know if i spelt that right lol )



Nothing to do with racism: Xenophobia rules OK!

_"Intense or irrational dislike or fear of people from other countries"_ with the accent on 'irrational'!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Surely you mean 'were' as we are now a small acne spot on the backside of the world?
> John
> BTW, the second man to step ashore was called Rawlinson: my mother's maiden name.....



 we know who to blame then


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 23, 2014)

mandrake said:


> we know who to blame then



Yes, a hysterical fact!


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 23, 2014)

*out of this one*

I think all this because of some scruffy uncaring idiots losing someone a nice spot is enough for me, even if the were bloody germans.

I love fires but in a dry woodland maybe not. looks like they are still causing havoc unfortunately.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 23, 2014)

*12 Guests ?*



mandrake said:


> nowt like a bit of controversy to get attention ,theirs 10 members an 12 guests watching this thread


 
    Gott im Himmel !

       I bet they are putting their towels out on the sunloungers while reading this on their phones !


----------



## Teutone (Apr 23, 2014)

comments and jokes about foreigners are always appropriate and funny. Until you are the foreigner yourself...
Sounds completley different suddenly. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm from Yorkshire . Every bu**er takes the P out of us ... We just smile and enjoy the attention.

    Probably 'cos we are thick as 2 short planks .... And proud of it !


----------



## n brown (Apr 23, 2014)

having lived and worked in other countries,enjoying a bit of banter about being a Brit was obviously part of working with foreigners,and giving some back was part of the fun,and helped the day along.stereotyping people who know they're going to be stereotyped can be funny-just think of northerners working with southerners in england,they good naturedly keep it up all day,there's no offence-until the PC person takes it upon himself to take some on behalf of others who he may think are too stupid to realse they've been belittled.
shame about this spurious touchiness, i can get on with anyone ,and having a gentle pop at a guys roots or ethnicity gives him the chance to give some back-this is called bonding !


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2014)

remember bernard manning (oops thats done it now ) he explained he took the mick out of everybody including himself .and he was of jewish decent .so did not consider himself a racist . but a comedian .in one way i seem to agree


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pauljenny said:


> I'm from Yorkshire . Every bu**er takes the P out of us ... We just smile and enjoy the attention.
> 
> Probably 'cos we are thick as 2 short planks .... And proud of it !


That is a slur against short planks, I post more Yorkshire jokes than anybody and I am a tyke, definitely not thick though


----------



## Kelly Campbell (Apr 24, 2014)

It’s a shame how some people can simply be thoughtless and insensitive.  Perhaps you can make the owner see not everybody’s like these Germans.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 24, 2014)

According to this morning's news Cornishmen are now recognised in this way.

I don't think I've ever heard a joke about a Cornishman an in my entire life.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> According to this morning's news Cornishmen are now recognised in this way.
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard a joke about a Cornishman an in my entire life.


I am halfway to Dover (running out of wine) but I will find some when I get back, must go I have to put the phone down to change gear


----------



## MykCamper (Apr 24, 2014)

:banana:





Fazerloz said:


> You can do without watching naked people touching their toes whilst having breakfast .                         :rolleyes2:



:banana: Must cause havock to thier digestive system! :egg:


----------



## MykCamper (Apr 24, 2014)

*World Domination, We Europeans have a lot to answer for!!*



mandrake said:


> i suppose we all have to congratulate the Aussies on there imigration record and how they treat there indigenous people .true Australians not ex cons from england



:ninja: Then there's the America's!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 24, 2014)

yea we certainly roamed the earth found what we wanted and took it .to hell with the local people . but at least we civilized them,and made them what they are today .a darn site better off than we are..

half of london owned by the Chinese

dependent on russia for our gas 

held to ransom by the arabs for there oil 

and told what to do by the e.u 

what the hell happened to our hopes for world domination


----------



## n brown (Apr 24, 2014)

.





what the hell happened to our hopes for world domination[/QUOTE]

total victory ! we have succeeded in being dominated by the entire world !ha ha ha ha koff !


----------



## MykCamper (Apr 24, 2014)

*Where the Oggies grows on trees!*



Sharon the Cat said:


> According to this morning's news Cornishmen are now recognised in this way.
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard a joke about a Cornishman an in my entire life.



:banana: Obviously you were never in the RN!:boat:Oggie Oggie Oggie!!:cool1::wacko:


----------



## John H (Apr 24, 2014)

Now that sounds like inventing your own definition so that you can call yourself an ex-pat while describing foreigners as migrants! History is full of such meaningless distinctions in order that people can justify doing themselves what they criticise in others - but then you are an expert at that, aren't you?


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 24, 2014)

*Oooh !  Steady on !*



John H said:


> Now that sounds like inventing your own definition so that you can call yourself an ex-pat while describing foreigners as migrants! History is full of such meaningless distinctions in order that people can justify doing themselves what they criticise in others - but then you are an expert at that, aren't you?



Time for me to put the parachute on !

     Geronimo ooooooo !


----------



## snowbirds (Apr 24, 2014)

*Tin hats*

TIN HATs and Medals me thinks.:nothingtoadd:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## n brown (Apr 24, 2014)

save me a seat,i'm taking sandwiches this time -don't let them start without me !


----------



## pughed2 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Are you a proper wildcamper?*

If you are a proper wildcamper , and a site or parking place becomes unavailable......for goodness sake you just move on......go back later I you have to.......Steve bristol


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 24, 2014)

kenspain said:


> First this is only meant for the three Ace hols i meet this weekend. Now we have been going here for 10 years now its a private forest set by a large lake and the old boy that owns it is a really nice man he always walks down with his dogs of an evening and sits and has a beer and a talks  with us. Now we have lost it because Saturday night three German motorhomes came in, when we got back from fishing we could see there was going to be a problem because they where picking all the wood they could find to have a fire now its been 26deg the last few days and very little rain and they are sitting in the middle of a pine forest so my friend went over and said that the fire was not a good idea but they still lit it when the owner came down and told them to put it out they were rude to him so he called the police and they moved us all off now the owner has locked the gate so no one can get in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21623View attachment 21623



This poor guy kespian just put a simple post to vent his annoyance that a nice spot that he has gone to for 10 years has been taken away because of the stupidity of other motorhomers whatever their nationality the poor guy was just getting it out of his system no different to when some of you guys went off on one over Scarborough council and now Whiby and there intolerance to motorhomes. He wasn't being racist he was nearly stating their nationality the same way that you guys said about bloody councillors. Wow and look at the escalation its bonkers so put your  swords away take a deep breath and have a bit of simpathy for the guy allow him to have a rant his 10 year love affair with this place has been ruined yes by a few Germans but he would have said the same had they been British, Russian Irish Italian  or even bloody aliens it was about the place not the nationality. RANT OVER.


----------



## John H (Apr 24, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> This poor guy kespian just put a simple post to vent his annoyance that a nice spot that he has gone to for 10 years has been taken away because of the stupidity of other motorhomers whatever their nationality the poor guy was just getting it out of his system no different to when some of you guys went off on one over Scarborough council and now Whiby and there intolerance to motorhomes. He wasn't being racist he was nearly stating their nationality the same way that you guys said about bloody councillors. Wow and look at the escalation its bonkers so put your  swords away take a deep breath and have a bit of simpathy for the guy allow him to have a rant his 10 year love affair with this place has been ruined yes by a few Germans but he would have said the same had they been British, Russian Irish Italian  or even bloody aliens it was about the place not the nationality. RANT OVER.



I agree with all that, so it is a pity that others have used the thread to yet again talk nonsense about the difference between "ex-pats" and "migrants" or to protest too much about not being racist.


----------



## Tezza (Apr 24, 2014)

Lets get this right.... the title of the thread " Bloody Germans "..it wasnt ..some idiot...or bloody motorhomers ...unthinking idiots ,but having a pop at germans. So of course it is going to stir up trouble.


----------



## John H (Apr 24, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Lets get this right.... the title of the thread " Bloody Germans "..it wasnt ..some idiot...or bloody motorhomers ...unthinking idiots ,but having a pop at germans. So of course it is going to stir up trouble.



More often than not, you and I are in agreement on most things but I think we need not to view every throwaway comment as racism. One of the funniest comedy shows ever on television was the Fawlty Towers "Don't mention the War" episode and apparently it also went down very well in Germany. Also, if you have ever heard the extremely good German comedian Henning Wehn, he and David Mitchell do a comedy routine that takes a similar theme and is very funny. I have read many of kenspains posts over the years and I believe he is one of the more thoughtful posters on here, so I think you may have picked on the wrong man.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 24, 2014)

*bad title*



Tezza said:


> Lets get this right.... the title of the thread " Bloody Germans "..it wasnt ..some idiot...or bloody motorhomers ...unthinking idiots ,but having a pop at germans. So of course it is going to stir up trouble.



Yes your probably right not the best title but the guy was annoyed have you never blurted something out in anger that can be twisted to mean something more serious my son has been dating german student for the last 5 years and she lived with us for a while and she used to regularly say you bloody English when she read something daft its a figure of speech granted not a good one but lighten up please.
Usually if you are talking to someone you can here the inflections or tone in their voice that we use to interpret the meaning of what is being said you can say the same two words Bloody Germans 10 times and depending on your tone it means something completely different each time you say it.


----------



## Tezza (Apr 24, 2014)

John H said:


> More often than not, you and I are in agreement on most things but I think we need not to view every throwaway comment as racism. One of the funniest comedy shows ever on television was the Fawlty Towers "Don't mention the War" episode and apparently it also went down very well in Germany. Also, if you have ever heard the extremely good German comedian Henning Wehn, he and David Mitchell do a comedy routine that takes a similar theme and is very funny. I have read many of kenspains posts over the years and I believe he is one of the more thoughtful posters on here, so I think you may have picked on the wrong man.


I wasnt picking on anybody and have not mentioned racism in this thread ( i dont think.)..merely stating a fact that the title caused a stir.....borne out by the 12 pages of rants.
And yes have seen henning on 8 out of 10 does countdown....very very funny


----------



## John H (Apr 24, 2014)

Tezza said:


> I wasnt picking on anybody and have not mentioned racism in this thread ( i dont think.)..merely stating a fact that the title caused a stir.....borne out by the 12 pages of rants.
> And yes have seen henning on 8 out of 10 does countdown....very very funny



Maybe "picking on" wasn't a good choice of words but in view of Ken's obvious frustration I think we can allow him a thread title that might be a little over the top, don't you?


----------



## kenspain (Apr 24, 2014)

First I would just like to say sorry to those I have upset with this thread, But I will stand by it, It don,t matter what country you come form or go to you are not rude to the locals of that land, As i will be moving on in June for those that i have upset that this will be my last post,  Good luck to you all and safe travels :wave:
 Now lets put this to bed please.


----------



## n brown (Apr 24, 2014)

stay warm Ken !


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 24, 2014)

*This is getting silly*

A simple post has grown out of all proportion.
I suggest no racism was implied.. but what a response
Calm down 
Calm down


----------



## andromeda (Apr 24, 2014)

Would everyone be a lot happier if instead of the owners the 3 motorhomes were named and described or is that being motorhomist?  Sounds like the owners of said vans just had no idea how to behave either in the countryside or with others.  They'll be the losers in the end


----------



## podge1140 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Germans*



Mick H said:


> Whilst I understand the frustrations that this has caused, blaming just Germans for this is nothing more tham blatant racism, and, I would suggest, against the rules of this forum.
> 
> Please refrain from making racist comments, Thanks.



What a pompous person you are, it's because of people like you that our society is fragmenting, racist my backside, for god's sake get a life.


----------



## philgb (Apr 24, 2014)

Ken you did nothing wrong, you were just like the majority of us, ignore the political zombies who wanted to burn you at the racial stake. Please do not change, you are normal and morally correct and a good person. Carry on good fellow


----------



## pamjon (Apr 24, 2014)

*ken spain*

ken I have a house in spain also your info in spain is good this forum needs you I do understand I went to a nice wild camp in spain not enymore just the same but there is always one or three keep up the good work pj


----------

